# A Beretta 92FS Compact ONLY 100 IMPORTED???



## trailblazer

anyone know anything about this? is there anything special or unique about this model? is this the model that hasen't been imported in 10 years or is it something different?

thanx,
TB


----------



## Shipwreck

Read this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...-ive-been-compact-ed-again-beretta-style.html

I picked up 2 - one at a local shop and one in Houston. They had lots at the Houston store originally...

Buds also had a bunch of them (don't know how many)...

It is true that they have not been imported in over 10 years... However, while they may be limited, so far, I doubt it was just 100 imported.


----------



## cougartex

Rumor is this is a production run for a foreign military / police order that was cancelled for some reason. I do not know if that is true or not.


----------



## cougartex

I sent this email to Beretta USA about the new 92 compact on 1/21/11. 

“Is the Beretta 92 Compact being produced again? Lately I have seen two ads about "New Beretta 92 Compact" pistols in Cabela's (SKU# 03125387) and Bass Pro Shop ads. Any information would be helpful.”


Response from Beretta on 2/17/11.

“Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support.
We have no information on that. It is not on the list for the next year.

Best regards

Beretta Customer Support”

Not long after I received the above email, the 92 Compacts started showing up at Buds and a few other places.


----------



## WAHOOMAN

I received my 92 Compact, Type L from Buds last week. I will take it out range next week. While surfing through the web I found a site (CDNN Sports INC.) that is selling the 13 round mag for $19.99. Are these mags the real thing? Has anyone purchased from these guys? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Shipwreck

WAHOOMAN said:


> I received my 92 Compact, Type L from Buds last week. I will take it out range next week. While surfing through the web I found a site (CDNN Sports INC.) that is selling the 13 round mag for $19.99. Are these mags the real thing? Has anyone purchased from these guys? Thanks for your response.


I just ordered some Friday - I am awaiting receiving them. It claims to be FACTORY mags... We'll see...


----------



## WAHOOMAN

Please let us know. BTW, I qualified with my Beretta 92FS for my Texas CCL two weekends ago. I got a perfect score on the range. I have to get use to the long trigger pull when I shoot the first round? Besides practicing, any recommendations on perfecting the first shot. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

WAHOOMAN said:


> Please let us know. BTW, I qualified with my Beretta 92FS for my Texas CCL two weekends ago. I got a perfect score on the range. I have to get use to the long trigger pull when I shoot the first round? Besides practicing, any recommendations on perfecting the first shot. Thanks.


Get a "D" spring - it will pull 3lbs off the DA pull. I installed em in both my 92 compacts yesterday.

Brownells sells the D hammer spring. Also, while doing that - buy the USA style lanyard pin. Italy uses roll pins to hold the lanyard in. So, ya gotta knock them out with a punch. The USA made 92s have a pin you can push out with an allen wrench or tiny screw driver...

When ya take out the roll pin, put the USA pin in its place.

I have this setup in all 7 of my Beretta 92 variants...


----------



## Shipwreck

WAHOOMAN said:


> Please let us know. BTW, I qualified with my Beretta 92FS for my Texas CCL two weekends ago. I got a perfect score on the range.


Kewl. On my last renewal, I finally got a perfect score - using a Walther P99 A/S. Before that, I had gotten in the 240's, but never a perfect score.

That's great that ya did that with the Beretta!


----------



## cougartex

WAHOOMAN said:


> I received my 92 Compact, Type L from Buds last week. I will take it out range next week. While surfing through the web I found a site (CDNN Sports INC.) that is selling the 13 round mag for $19.99. Are these mags the real thing? Has anyone purchased from these guys? Thanks for your response.


Yes, they are factory magazines. I have purchase several magazines for my PX4, 92 FS Vertec, and Cougar from CDNN.

Also order on the weekends, they usually include some free stuff (ear plugs, small knife, etc).


----------



## Shipwreck

cougartex said:


> Also order on the weekends, they usually include some free stuff (ear plugs, small knife, etc).


Shipping is usually 1/2 the price too (on weekends)...

I've ordered from CDNN tons of times in the past with no issue. You just have to be SURE to see "factory" on any mag descriptions.


----------



## Shipwreck

I will say that CDNN cannot apparently follow their own directions. I had a separate billing and shipping address. I have 2 different orders of mags bought seperately. BOTH were shipped to my bill address, despite me confirming the original order email info...


----------



## cougartex

The 92 Compacts are starting to show up at Academy.


----------



## WAHOOMAN

Received my mags for my Beretta 92 Compact from CDNN this past Thursday. Just as advertised-Factory New. They even threw in several foam ear plugs. Academy's here in El Paso also have the 92 Compact in stock. Finally shot my Compact at the range early this a.m. The difference between the Compact and the 92FS was the recoil felt on the 92 Compact. Recoil is manageble, but noticeably more than the 92FS. Will definitely take out to the range again for more practice.


----------



## Shipwreck

Very cool. Yea, I got both of my mags in too. I only ordered 2, since I had 2 with each gun. 6 total for now is good enough 

I just picked up a 45 cal cougar. after my 1st range trip, I gotta buy some of those mags now...


----------



## osmiumtet

Hi all,

I went to the gun shop today and picked up a 92FS L-Compact. Never saw one before and did the impulse buy thing. Took it to the range and it shoots like my Italian INOX 92FS. Anybody have any idea how many of these are going to be out there? It is definitely a fun weapon.


----------



## Shipwreck

NO, we still do not know - but apparently more than 1st believes. They are getting to be somewhat common now. However, it still isn't listed as standard production by Beretta USA. We'll see. I have a feeling they will dry up soon and that's the end of it - unless Beretta sees there is a market for it and makes the right decision


----------



## osmiumtet

*92FS Compact L*

Okay, so I cleaned the 92FS compact L that I purchased and the date stamp is for 2011 (CF). Of interest is that the recoil spring guide rod is actually metal. This is odd because my INOX 92FS (Italian) from 2009 (CD) has a polymer recoil spring guide rod. Does anyone know why the compact has the steel guide rod while the current full size 92FS doesn't? Just curious.


----------



## Shipwreck

osmiumtet said:


> Okay, so I cleaned the 92FS compact L that I purchased and the date stamp is for 2011 (CF). Of interest is that the recoil spring guide rod is actually metal. This is odd because my INOX 92FS (Italian) from 2009 (CD) has a polymer recoil spring guide rod. Does anyone know why the compact has the steel guide rod while the current full size 92FS doesn't? Just curious.


Yes, they apparently didn't bother to redesign some of the small parts in polymer. I was happy to see the metal guiderod as well.

The fullsize models had polymer parts introduced around 2003 or so.


----------



## LoneWolf

By chance can any of you tell me the weight of this fine looking side arm? how does she carry? Right now I'm packing a Sig P6 and that's killing my hip and lower back.


----------



## osmiumtet

The weight of the weapon unloaded is 900 grams. At least that is what it says on the box. The magazines hold 13 rds double stack. So the grip is wider than on the 92FS Compact M models.


----------



## LoneWolf

osmiumtet said:


> The weight of the weapon unloaded is 900 grams. At least that is what it says on the box. The magazines hold 13 rds double stack. So the grip is wider than on the 92FS Compact M models.


Not to sound ignerint but..... What does that mean in something I would understand.


----------



## cougartex

The Beretta 92FS Compact weights 32oz.


----------



## LoneWolf

cougartex said:


> The Beretta 92FS Compact weights 32oz.


Thanks! That helps alot.


----------



## osmiumtet

Sorry about that. I work with grams at work so it's just what I relate too. Also of note the magazines that came with the pistol say "For Goverment use only". FYI.


----------



## rallinkuski

pickt up 92fs-p compact 14 shot on box fits 15 on magazine whats with that ???????made in italy


----------



## Shipwreck

The mags are 13 rounds (+1) in the chamber). You CAN fit 15, 17, 20 or 30 round mags in it. It's the same as a regular 92 - just a shorter grip and barrel.

Do not SLAM mags that are longer than the 13 rounders, though. In fact - you shouldn't SLAM mags in any semi auto if you are using longer mags than the ones that come with the gun (like a G17 mag in a Glock 19, etc). If the mag isn't being stoped by the bottom of the gun - then repeatedly slamming a longer mag can eventually break your ejector.


----------



## rallinkuski

i am sorry u wrong this pistol is on org box marked 92 fs-p compact. mag looks normal takes 15 rounds i have 4 92 fs 2 inox and 2 black mags are longer. this is something diffrent thanks rally


----------



## rallinkuski

92fs-p compact 14 shot reads in org box mag is shorter than norm fs but takes 15 ammos only have one mag lookin for another thanks rally


----------



## rallinkuski

found out about mag, tru ispection it is ram-line beretta 9mm f mas9017. want another its flush with compact pistol put thanks rally


----------



## rallinkuski

found 2 more mags same all set up 15 in mag 1 in barrel awsome for compact also if u chance end plate for after market got two more rounds 18 in compact how nots is that thanks rally


----------



## firemanjones

I received some more mags from CDNN today. One for my 92FS (total of 5), one for my Beretta Cougar (total 5) and 2 for my 92FS Compact (total 6). 
I had to get the two Compacts' mags with only the 10 round capacity-only *$14.99 each* opposed to over $40.00 each at Beretta for only a 3 more round capacity. I mean really, what is three rounds less for the range?
I thought that was a great deal.


----------



## rallinkuski

ramline is deal 1907


----------



## rallinkuski

look for gun broker .com


----------

